# Evans Interceptor 100 - Year?



## StylinAlan (Aug 18, 2017)

OK, new to the vintage bike scene. Looking for some guidance. After a recent trip to Ocracoke Island, NC I got the itch to find some vintage beach cruiser style bikes. Four days after I return from my trip I came across this Evans Interceptor 100 nearby for only $10! I gave it to my wife as an early birthday present. She was actually more excited about it then I expected. So now I am trying to determine what year it is. Any help would be appreciated. From what I am reading on the forums there is not a lot of info out there on the Evans bikes. Next dilemma, do I clean it up and put on some new tires and let her ride it as is (best I can tell it seems pretty much original) or do I restore it? Chrome on handle bars is peeling badly and some light rust coming through the paint. I love the paint scheme and do not feel confident that I could ever get it back to that without extensive cost from a pro.

Thanks in advance for any info anyone can provide!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2017)

StylinAlan said:


> OK, new to the vintage bike scene. Looking for some guidance. After a recent trip to Ocracoke Island, NC I got the itch to find some vintage beach cruiser style bikes. Four days after I return from my trip I came across this Evans Interceptor 100 nearby for only $10! I gave it to my wife as an early birthday present. She was actually more excited about it then I expected. So now I am trying to determine what year it is. Any help would be appreciated. From what I am reading on the forums there is not a lot of info out there on the Evans bikes. Next dilemma, do I clean it up and put on some new tires and let her ride it as is (best I can tell it seems pretty much original) or do I restore it? Chrome on handle bars is peeling badly and some light rust coming through the paint. I love the paint scheme and do not feel confident that I could ever get it back to that without extensive cost from a pro.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info anyone can provide!
> 
> ...




I think that is a beautiful bike, especially for $10. The blue and white have a very calm, relaxed look. I would NOT repaint that bike. That paint will clean up really good, but not perfect. It would still look very nice though. The handlebars are common to any 1950s-1970s women's cruiser, and if I had any laying around, I'd let you have 'em for the cost of shipping and handling. Women's handlebars are more squared-off and narrow than men's hanlebars, which are wider and more spread out.

I would take that bike completely apart and clean everything. Rebuild the hubs, re-pack all the bearings, true the wheels, and clean the chrome. I bet if you use some degreaser and a rag, the chrome sprocket, crank, and hubs will look perfect.


----------



## StylinAlan (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply, partsguy! I really just want to clean it up and keep it original. Do you have any recommendations on how to clean up the paint with damaging it? I agree about the chrome, I can tell that will clean up nicely with degreaser (expect for the handlebars). I'm assuming I could find a replacement set of handle bars relatively easily. I plan on recovering the seat but my wife is already talking about something more comfortable but I would rather stick with the original look. Maybe something exists more modern and comfortable in the aftermarket world that keeps the original feel? As I mentioned I just started my journey into this so I have a lot to learn! Thanks again!


----------



## Oilit (Aug 18, 2017)

There's a whole section on here about restoration tips. On the Forums, look past "Main" and "Classifieds" to the "Etc." heading. Your wife's bike ought to clean up nice!


----------



## StylinAlan (Aug 18, 2017)

Oilit said:


> There's a whole section on here about restoration tips. On the Forums, look past "Main" and "Classifieds" to the "Etc." heading. Your wife's bike ought to clean up nice!





Oilit said:


> There's a whole section on here about restoration tips. On the Forums, look past "Main" and "Classifieds" to the "Etc." heading. Your wife's bike ought to clean up nice!




Thanks Oilit! Will check it out. And promise to post my after photos as well! Now I'm trying to determine if I should go white wall tires or not since rims are white...hmmm!


----------

